# Erreur 0x80020022



## Souvaroff (2 Novembre 2006)

Bon, je poste en vitesse un petit sujet, avec lequel je n'ai pas vraiment toruv&#233; de reponses a mon probleme&#8230;

Lorsque je veux graver un DVDR+DL Verbatim je recois cette erreur avec Toast, 

The drive reported an error 
Sense Key = MEDIUM ERROR 
Sense Code = 0x73, 0x03 

 & Avec l'utilitaire de disque ou le finder, il m'agresse avec ca&#8230; 





J'ai parcouru quelques site ou on en parle (egalement celui ci mais uniquement 3 post sur le sujet) et je n'ai pas vraiment reussi a regler mon souci&#8230;

Il y a 2 mois environ j'ai grav&#233; des DVD+RDL de la meme marque sans soucis&#8230;
J'ai essayer avec plusieurs fichier differents, Au risque j'ai meme essayer de graver un un MP3 sur un double couche, et ca passe pas non plus&#8230; iDVD marche pas non plus, enfin bref, c'est comme si mon Lecteur DVD ne pouvais pas graver de DVD Double couches&#8230;
Maintenant il n'y a que des DVD simple couche que je parvienne a graver&#8230;

Pourriez vous m'aider SVP?


----------



## Souvaroff (3 Novembre 2006)

Hardware Test n'a rien pondu d'anormal, mais maintenant Vl'a aut' chose le Code d'erreur a changé 






Probleme Different? ou tout simplement envie de chnager de code?


----------



## HmJ (3 Novembre 2006)

Salut. J'ai eu un probleme similaire avec les nouveaux Verbatim (en fait Mitsubishi Chemical) : ils necessitent une mise a jour de ton firmware. Ce qui est curieux, c'est que c'est le passage a la 10.4.8 qui a identifie ce probleme de facon systematique. Concretement : plantage a la fermeture de session, mais au moins le DVD+DL est lisible.

Bref : j'ai fait un tour du cote du site constructeur, LaCie pour ma part, ai installe le dernier firmware qui datait de septembre, et absolument tout est rentre dans l'ordre !


----------



## Souvaroff (4 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Salut. J'ai eu un probleme similaire avec les nouveaux Verbatim (en fait Mitsubishi Chemical) : ils necessitent une mise a jour de ton firmware. Ce qui est curieux, c'est que c'est le passage a la 10.4.8 qui a identifie ce probleme de facon systematique. Concretement : plantage a la fermeture de session, mais au moins le DVD+DL est lisible.
> 
> Bref : j'ai fait un tour du cote du site constructeur, LaCie pour ma part, ai installe le dernier firmware qui datait de septembre, et absolument tout est rentre dans l'ordre !



Je ne trouve Aucune MAJ de Firmware concernant mon Graveur Pioneer DVR-K04L 
Suis-je juste bon a Le balancer pour en racheter un autre avec lequel je puisse graver des +RDL ??


----------



## HmJ (5 Novembre 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Je ne trouve Aucune MAJ de Firmware concernant mon Graveur Pioneer DVR-K04L
> Suis-je juste bon a Le balancer pour en racheter un autre avec lequel je puisse graver des +RDL ??



Desole, je t'ai juste dit comment j'avais resolu mon probleme, mais cela ne s'applique pas a toi sans doute. Essaie d'aller sur les forums toasts en cherchant juste le numero de l'erreur.


----------



## Souvaroff (21 Novembre 2006)

Donc pour en Revenir a mon probleme Il faudrais que fasse une MAJ du Firmware pour mon Graveur DVD Seul Souci c'est qu'elle est inexistante il n'y a a ce jour Aucune MAJ de Firmware pour un pioneer DVR-K04 L   

J'ai l'impression par contre d'etre le seul concerné par ce probleme de MAJ  Suis-je le Seul a posseder Ce graveur??


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Donc pour en Revenir a mon probleme Il faudrais que fasse une MAJ du Firmware pour mon Graveur DVD Seul Souci c'est qu'elle est inexistante il n'y a a ce jour Aucune MAJ de Firmware pour un pioneer DVR-K04 L
> 
> J'ai l'impression par contre d'etre le seul concerné par ce probleme de MAJ  Suis-je le Seul a posseder Ce graveur??



Si, comme je le pense, ton DVR K04 L est une déclinaison du DVR 104, il n'est pas surprenant que tu aies des tas d'erreur en voulant graver des DVD DL, ce n'est qu'à partir du DVR 108 que les graveurs Pioneer ont été capables de graver des doubles couches. Essaie avec des DVD simple couche, ça devrait aller mieux.


----------



## Souvaroff (21 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si, comme je le pense, ton DVR K04 L est une déclinaison du DVR 104, il n'est pas surprenant que tu aies des tas d'erreur en voulant graver des DVD DL, ce n'est qu'à partir du DVR 108 que les graveurs Pioneer ont été capables de graver des doubles couches. Essaie avec des DVD simple couche, ça devrait aller mieux.





Oui mais je ne veux pas un simple couche, justement Je veux que ma video tienne sur la taille qu'elle fait, et il me faut 6,70 Go  donc du double couche Si le DVR-K04 L est une declinaison, qu'en est-il des K05,K06,K12 Etc Si C'est la 10.4.8 qui est en cause il n'est pas certain que ca fonctionne avec le prochains Si?
Le probleme c'est que j'en ai toujours gravé des doubles couches je n'ai jamais eu aucuns soucis, au contraire cela fonctionnait super bien!  & quand j'ai fait la MAJ 10.4.8 (dans la foulée j'avais acheté des DVD +RDL de sous marque) & je croyais que ca venais de mes DVD  j'ai racheter des verbatims comme avant mais ca ne marche toujours plus 
Donc mis a part changer de graveur (qui fonctionne très bien en plus !!) il n'y a aucune autres solution?  C'est Debile cette histoire !


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Novembre 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Oui mais je ne veux pas un simple couche, justement&#8230; Je veux que ma video tienne sur la taille qu'elle fait, et il me faut 6,70 Go &#8230; donc du double couche&#8230; Si le DVR-K04 L est une declinaison, qu'en est-il des K05,K06,K12 Etc&#8230; Si C'est la 10.4.8 qui est en cause il n'est pas certain que ca fonctionne avec le prochains&#8230; Si?
> Le probleme c'est que j'en ai toujours grav&#233; des doubles couches&#8230; je n'ai jamais eu aucuns soucis, au contraire cela fonctionnait super bien!  & quand j'ai fait la MAJ 10.4.8 (dans la foul&#233;e j'avais achet&#233; des DVD +RDL de sous marque) & je croyais que ca venais de mes DVD &#8230; j'ai racheter des verbatims comme avant mais ca ne marche toujours plus&#8230;
> Donc mis a part changer de graveur (qui fonctionne tr&#232;s bien en plus !!) il n'y a aucune autres solution?  C'est Debile cette histoire !



V&#233;rification, DVR K04 = DVR 104, pareil pour les autres. Du DVR 104 au DVR 107, ce sont des graveurs simple couche. A partir du DVR 108, ils sont devenus double couche. En plus, m&#234;me dans les DVD simple couche, le 104 ne peut graver que les DVD-R/RW, mais pas les "+".

Ce n'est pas d&#233;bile, c'est la ran&#231;on du progr&#232;s, les vieux graveurs font moins de choses que les r&#233;cents. Du DVR 103/K03 au DVR 111 (je crois que c'est le dernier de la s&#233;rie actuellement), les mod&#232;les se sont succ&#233;d&#233;s, le 104 &#224; remplac&#233; le 103 avant d'&#234;tre lui m&#234;me remplac&#233; par le 105, etc ... 

Les deux premiers mod&#232;les (103 et 104) ne pouvaient graver que les DVD-R/RW, puis les suivants du 105 au 107 ont pu graver les DVD+R/RW et les DVD-R/RW, et enfin, du 108 au 111 (ou 112, j'ai un doute sur le mod&#232;le actuel) les DVD+RDL (je ne sais pas si il existe des DVD-RDL).


----------



## Souvaroff (21 Novembre 2006)

Je viens a L'instant de Regarder dans les Infos du systeme&#8230; 

PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-K04L :

  R&#233;vision du programme interne :	D441
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :	0 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -RW
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  m&#233;moire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :	Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  m&#233;moire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :	Oui
  Strat&#233;gies d&#8217;&#233;criture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, CD-Raw, DVD-DAO
  Donn&#233;es :	Non




Voyez qu'il y est indiqu&#233; que je peux Uniquement Graver des DVD -R, & -RW &#8230;Effectivement, Les +R DL ne sont pas affich&#233;&#8230;  Alors Qu'avant la MAJ 10.4.8 il Etait Inscrit -R, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL 
Maintenant Ca n'est plus affich&#233; , je comprends donc pourquoi ca ne marche plus et que je recois une Erreur 0x80020022 &#8230;  

Donc Maintenant? je fais quoi? Je sais je suis chiant mais la c'est degueulasse a partir d'une simple MAj de retirer des possibilit&#233; au graveur qui y etaient deja avant! J'ai Pas vraiment les Moyen d'en changer Maintenant&#8230;

Edit: Je precise que suis en en ce moment meme en train de Graver un DVD +R &#8230;


----------



## Souvaroff (21 Novembre 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Je viens a L'instant de Regarder dans les Infos du systeme&#8230;
> 
> PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-K04L :
> 
> ...



Bon Je viens de m'amuser avec Patch Burn, Qui n'a servi a rien&#8230; La Seule difference c'est Au niveau des DVD Gravables&#8230; Il Me R&#233;affiche les +R, +RW, + R DL





Mais Avec les +R DL  Ca me pond toujours une erreur&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

Bon, tout d'abord, j'ai commis une erreur, l'&#233;quivalent du DVR 104 D est le DVR A04, et non K04. 

Le K04L est en fait un graveur "slime mange disques"pour portables et ordinateurs compacts, et c'est bien un double couche. Toutefois, ce mod&#232;le ne semble pas totalement exempt de probl&#232;mes, et notamment, il semble (je parle au conditionnel, car j'ai parcouru rapidement des pages en anglais) qu'Apple ait, sur certains mod&#232;les de Mac, brid&#233; son firmware pour limiter ses possibilit&#233;s. &#199;a ne me surprendrait pas, vu qu'il y a au moins deux pr&#233;c&#233;dents av&#233;r&#233;s de ce type de manip par Apple : le DVR 108D, graveur double couche de Pioneer au firmware brid&#233;, qui le faisait appara&#238;tre comme un DVR 117 simple couche sur certains iMac G4 (Il n'existe pas de DVR 117 au catalogue Pioneer), et aussi sur des PM G4 ou G5 d'autres DVR 108 D transform&#233;s par Apple en DVR 108 AA, &#233;galement simples couches, par modification du firmware.

L'avantage au niveau du DVR 108, c'est que Pioneer &#224; mis &#224; disposition des mises &#224; jour firmware utilisables sur Mac, ce qui ne semble pas &#234;tre le cas pour le DVR K04L.

Il est &#224; noter qu'au catalogue Pioneer, le K04L a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; par le K05L, puis par le K06L. Il est donc peu probable de voir appara&#238;tre maintenant des M&#224;J firmware utilisables sur Mac.


----------



## Souvaroff (22 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, tout d'abord, j'ai commis une erreur, l'équivalent du DVR 104 D est le DVR A04, et non K04.
> 
> Le K04L est en fait un graveur "slime mange disques"pour portables et ordinateurs compacts, et c'est bien un double couche. Toutefois, ce modèle ne semble pas totalement exempt de problèmes, et notamment, il semble (je parle au conditionnel, car j'ai parcouru rapidement des pages en anglais) qu'Apple ait, sur certains modèles de Mac, bridé son firmware pour limiter ses possibilités. Ça ne me surprendrait pas, vu qu'il y a au moins deux précédents avérés de ce type de manip par Apple : le DVR 108D, graveur double couche de Pioneer au firmware bridé, qui le faisait apparaître comme un DVR 117 simple couche sur certains iMac G4 (Il n'existe pas de DVR 117 au catalogue Pioneer), et aussi sur des PM G4 ou G5 d'autres DVR 108 D transformés par Apple en DVR 108 AA, également simples couches, par modification du firmware.
> 
> ...



Ok je vois un peu plus clair Je Vois surtout que ma seule solution c'est de repasser en 10.4.7  Tu crois que ca va changer quelquechose? 
Il devais sans doutes y avoir un bidouille dans leur 10.4.8  qui m'a retirer des possibilités dans ce Graveur


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Novembre 2006)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Ok je vois un peu plus clair Je Vois surtout que ma seule solution c'est de repasser en 10.4.7  Tu crois que ca va changer quelquechose?



A vrai dire, pas la moindre idée, désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider plus


----------



## Yann D (17 Juin 2010)

Il semblerait que plusieurs problèmes différents se cachent sous ces messages d'erreur.

De mon côté j'en suis à 4 messages d'erreur différents.
J'ai essayé de nombreux CD et DVD de marques différentes mais rien n'y fait. CD de nettoyage : rien. Maintenant je cherche un graveur externe pour test.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Juin 2010)

yanndefond a dit:


> Il semblerait que plusieurs problèmes différents se cachent sous ces messages d'erreur.
> 
> De mon côté j'en suis à 4 messages d'erreur différents.
> J'ai essayé de nombreux CD et DVD de marques différentes mais rien n'y fait. CD de nettoyage : rien. Maintenant je cherche un graveur externe pour test.



Là, ton problème semble carrément matériel; mais à bien y regarder, chaque message n'affiche pas le même N° d'erreur !

J'avancerais l'hypothèse que ton Mac est un portable, et que ton graveur, qui doit être un Matshita UJ-8xx, souffre du syndrome de la surchauffe propre aux "manges disques", dans ce cas, le seul remède est le remplacement du graveur : il commence par ne plus graver, puis finit par ne même plus pouvoir lire le moindre disque. Seuls, à priori, les "simples lecteurs" des premiers PowerBook G4 Titanium échappaient au phénomène, mais tous les graveurs, qu'ils soient "combo" ou "superdrive" semblent touchés. Sur mon iBook G4, c'est seulement au 4ème que j'en ai trouvé un qui semble tenir la distance (ça fera 2 ans fin septembre, et c'est un combo récupéré sur une épave de Powerbook).


----------



## Yann D (18 Juin 2010)

Merci gars !
Depuis le temps que je cherche, tu as tout trouvé !
Sauf que la garanti a sauté sous prétexte qu'il y a une rayure sur la coque Alors vu le prix que ça risque de me coûter, je préfère encore acheter un graveur externe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------

Merci gars !
Depuis le temps que je cherche, tu as tout trouvé !
Pourtant le CD test bidule n'indiquait aucun problème comme l'utilitaire de disque.
Sauf que la garanti a sauté sous prétexte qu'il y a une rayure sur la coque Alors vu le prix que ça risque de me coûter, je préfère encore acheter un graveur externe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2010)

yanndefond a dit:


> Merci gars !
> Depuis le temps que je cherche, tu as tout trouvé !
> Sauf que la garanti a sauté sous prétexte qu'il y a une rayure sur la coque Alors vu le prix que ça risque de me coûter, je préfère encore acheter un graveur externe.
> 
> ...



On en trouve d'occasion à des prix abordables (j'en ai vu un à 45  dans les PA MacGe), mais c'est à réserver aux bricoleurs avertis, et munis de la doc qui va bien, parce que démontage et remontage d'un portable ne s'improvise pas (mais c'est possible, je l'ai fait assez souvent sur pas mal de modèles, du G3 au Core2Duo) !


----------



## Yann D (19 Juin 2010)

OK, enfin même si ça coûte cher je préfère laisser ça à Apple c'est moi risqué !
J'aimerais quand même voir si avec un graveur ext ça marche


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Juin 2010)

yanndefond a dit:


> OK, enfin même si ça coûte cher je préfère laisser ça à Apple c'est moi risqué !
> J'aimerais quand même voir si avec un graveur ext ça marche



Ça fonctionne, mais si tu dois l'utiliser pour graver, privilégie un graveur Firewire, ou, si tu prends un USB2, pense à débrancher tout autre périphérique USB avant de lancer une gravure !


----------



## Yann D (24 Juin 2010)

Je suis passé chez un des 2 seuls revendeurs agréés Apple du Cambodge :
- Bjr je voudrais connaître le prix du changement du graveur.
- Je ne peux pas vous répondre, il faut que le technicien voit votre ordinateur.

- Il gravé un CD, tout marche très bien.
- Heu Mais combien ça coûterait ?
- Je ne sais pas car nous n'avons jamais fait ce genre d'opération sur un mac aussi récent [MacBook Pro 17 sorti il y a plus d'un an] mais ça prendra beaucoup de temps car il faut commander la pièce.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juin 2010)

Pour ta gouverne, à moi, qui ne fait ça que les yeux rivés sur la doc à chaque étape, sur un 17 pouces, ça me prend environ une heure, à une heure et 1/2, un "pro" qui connaît bien la machine doit pouvoir le faire en 3/4 d'heure, mais je me souviens d'avoir changé le disque dur d'un iBook il y a quelques années : prix du disque chez macway autour de 50 &#8364;, temps passé pour le changer : 1h 15 mn, prix demandé par un réparateur agréé Apple pour le faire : 390 &#8364; hors taxes (prix du disque compris ), et encore, le disque de macway était un 80 Go, le réparateur, lui le remplaçait à l'identique &#8230; par un 30 Go !

Je suppute que pour le prix qu'ils te demanderont, tu devrais pouvoir te payer facilement une demi douzaine d'excellents graveurs firewire


----------



## Yann D (16 Septembre 2010)

J'ai fait un test non concluant alors finalement j'ai fait changer mon graveur pour 130 $ et ça marche.


----------

